# WW2 Gas Mask Dump (Plymouth Revisit)



## Dark Descent (Sep 23, 2012)

I wnt back there yesterday with two others, this time got some much better pics.

































thanks for looking


----------



## BTP Liam (Sep 23, 2012)

Interesting site!


----------



## cohiba1976 (Sep 23, 2012)

the third pictire is the Aluminium casing from a flare.

We used to find them allover the place when growing up next to NATO ranges in Germany.


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 23, 2012)

cohiba1976 said:


> the third pictire is the Aluminium casing from a flare.
> 
> We used to find them allover the place when growing up next to NATO ranges in Germany.



thought so, i used to have one in my room, the other end was not hollow though where the parachute and spring would have been...


----------

